# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Artificial ultraviolet b radiation raises plasma 25-hydroxyvitamin d3 concentrations

## Starscream

Full title: "ARTIFICIAL ULTRAVIOLET B RADIATION RAISES PLASMA 25-HYDROXYVITAMIN D3 CONCENTRATIONS IN BURMESE PYTHONS (PYTHON BIVITTATUS)"
Jan H. Bos, D.V.M., Fokko C. Klip, D.V.M., and Dennis G.A.B. Oonincx B.Ec., MS.c., Ph.D.
Journal of Zoo and Wildlife Medicine Sep 2018 : Vol. 49, Issue 3, pg(s) 810- 812


Abstract:



> Deficiency of vitamin D can contribute to health complications that present as metabolic bone disease. The aim of this small-scale study was to determine if a high UVb irradiance would affect an increase in plasma vitamin D3 concentrations in Burmese pythons (Python bivittatus). There have been inconsistent results throughout the literature concerning the usefulness of UVb radiation regarding vitamin D3 synthesis. Blood samples of four healthy Burmese pythons were taken at day 0 and day 310. After the first blood sample was taken, an Arcadia Superzoo T5 ASZ01 lamp was fitted in the enclosure. For 310 days, the pythons were exposed to UVb radiation. Blood plasma vitamin D3 concentrations were considerably higher after UVb exposure. This study indicates that a period of 10 mo of UVb exposure can result in an increased vitamin D3 status in Burmese pythons. Answering whether these elevated levels have health benefits for Burmese pythons (and possibly other snake species) requires further studies.


Link: http://www.bioone.org/doi/full/10.1638/2017-0243.1

----------

dr del (09-20-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-20-2018)

----------

